# Swedish: Namn på, storlek på



## gvergara

Hej:

"Namn på veckodagar (börjar med liten bokstav)"

Vet någon varför användades prepositionen _på_ iställe för en genitiv (Veckodagarnas namn)? Tack på förhand.

Gonzalo


----------



## Typiskt

Hmm...Que?


----------



## gvergara

Yes. I'm asking why the link between "names" and "days of the week" is the preposition _på _instead of the _s genitive, which is way more usual in Swedish than in English. I saw this sentence in an elementary grammar book, in a section where different time expressions are taught.


----------



## AutumnOwl

gvergara said:


> Yes. I'm asking why the link between "names" and "days of the week" is the preposition _på _instead of the _s genitive, which is way more usual in Swedish than in English. I saw this sentence in an elementary grammar book, in a section where different time expressions are taught.


Om du menar "Namn på veckodagar" istället för "Veckodagarnas namn" så är det ingen skillnad egentligen, men just i t ex en grammatikbok är det inte så ovanligt att se konstruktionen "Namn på veckodagar" istället för det vardagliga "veckodagarnas namn".


----------



## Tjahzi

Ahh, nu förstår jag. Jag skulle säga att _namn på x_ är ett vanligt uttryck för att ange någons/någots namn. Det finns dock flera möjliga varianter.


----------



## gvergara

Tjahzi said:


> Ahh, nu förstår jag. Jag skulle säga att _namn på x_ är ett vanligt uttryck för att ange någons/någots namn. Det finns dock flera möjliga varianter.


Och vad det gäller_ Minska storleken på rubriken, så ser det snyggare ut_? Why was _på _used in this case instead of a genitive construction? Sorry, I'm trying to work out the way to use _på _instead of genitives. Thanks,

Gonzalo


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, nu börjar vi komma in på det extremt komplicerade ämnet "när ska man använda vilken preposition i svenskan". 

Generellt skulle jag säga att konstruktionen _X på Y_ är helt likvärdig _Ys X_, men att den inte alltid låter helt naturlig. (Detta är dock baserat på magkänsla och en kort undersökning snarare än en mer utförlig analys.)


----------



## sakvaka

gvergara said:


> Och vad det gäller_ Minska storleken på rubriken, så ser det snyggare ut_? Why was _på _used in this case instead of a genitive construction? Sorry, I'm trying to work out the way to use _på _instead of genitives. Thanks,
> 
> Gonzalo



Often when the owner is not a person, Swedish prefers a prepositional phrase to the standard genitive.

_tornet på kyrkan_
_ordföranden för kommittén
i början på/av veckan
nyckeln till rummet

_There are no simple rules for the preposition. My method has long been the one of 'trial and error'.

EDIT: My grammar book adds the following cases:

2. relatives, friends...

_Han är en vän till mig.
Jag är son till min mor.
_
4. _kungen av Sverige (= Sveriges kung), slaget _(fight) _vid Poltava_, _priset på smör_, _en våning på tre rum och kök _(= en trerummare, trea)

5. Multiple genitives: _hustrun till den här båtens kapten_


----------



## Tjahzi

Thank you for the more conclusive description.

In a couple of those cases _x på y_ is just not possible and hence I'd say it's fair to conclude that, as Sakvaka describes, this is just a labyrinth of separate cases.


----------



## AutumnOwl

gvergara said:


> Och vad det gäller_ Minska storleken på rubriken, så ser det snyggare ut_? Why was _på _used in this case instead of a genitive construction? Sorry, I'm trying to work out the way to use _på _instead of genitives. Thanks,
> 
> Gonzalo


Even if it's possible to say "Minska rubrikens storlek, ..." most of us would probably use the compound instead of the genetive construction, "Minska rubrikstorleken, så ser det snyggare ut"*.*


----------



## AutumnOwl

sakvaka said:


> Often when the owner is not a person, Swedish prefers a prepositional phrase to the standard genitive.
> 
> _tornet på kyrkan_
> _ordföranden för kommittén
> i början på/av veckan
> nyckeln till rummet
> 
> _There are no simple rules for the preposition. My method has long been the one of 'trial and error'.
> 
> EDIT: My grammar book adds the following cases:
> 
> 2. relatives, friends...
> 
> _Han är en vän till mig.
> Jag är son till min mor.
> _
> 4. _kungen av Sverige (= Sveriges kung), slaget _(fight) _vid Poltava_, _priset på smör_, _en våning på tre rum och kök _(= en trerummare, trea)
> 
> 5. Multiple genitives: _hustrun till den här båtens kapten_


And sometimes we use compound words:
kyrkotornet
kommittéordföranden
rumsnyckeln
smörpriset
(veckoslutet)


----------



## Ben Jamin

In Norwegian, the constructions with genitive are regarded as bookish, and avoided in everyday's speech, replaced ofen with constructions with 'på'.
Example: 'mannens hode' bookish, 'hodet på mannen' colloquial.
Is there the same trend in Swedish?


----------



## Tjahzi

Huh, would you really prefer _rubrikstorleken_? In my world, _storleken på rubriken _would come off as the most colloquial and natural way to express it any day.

Also, _kyrkotornet_? I've never heard anything but _kyrktornet_. (Is this a Finnish-Swedish "relic"?)
_
Rumsnyckeln _and _smörpriset _sound fine. However, _veckoslutet _is a term only used in Svenskfinland. In Sweden, it's always _helg(en)_, whereas _slutet av veckan_ can be used to denote _the last days of the week _(not necessarily just saturday and sunday).


----------



## sakvaka

Tjahzi said:


> Huh, would you really prefer _rubrikstorleken_? In my world, _storleken på rubriken _would come off as the most colloquial and natural way to express it any day.
> 
> Also, _kyrkotornet_? I've never heard anything but _kyrktornet_. (Is this a Finnish-Swedish "relic"?)


_

If that -o is an ancient genitive suffix, it can be so. In Finnish, kyrktornet is kirkontorni, with church in genitive._


----------



## Tjahzi

Well, yes. Traditionally, the genitive of old feminine words is formed by the last vowel going _a _-> _o_. This is applied to _kyrka _as well, but in this very compound, I've never heard (or seen) the _o_. (It's not entirely unusual for the first half of a compound to lack inflection for genitive.)

As for _kirkontorni_, it's certainly a similarly formed word, obviously made up of two loanwords, but the _o_ is part of the nominative stem, right? (As such, _that_ shouldn't be a connection.)


----------



## sakvaka

No, it isn't. _Kirkko_ (church) is in genitive _kirkon_, where _n_ is the genitive suffix and the possible source of confusion concerning _kyrk(o)tornet_.


----------



## Tjahzi

Ehm, no, it's not what?

I meant to say was that I see your point, but that I believe that while _kirk*o*ntorni _is part of the nominative stem in Finnish (although it appears in the genitive as well, but as you say, the genitive suffix is _-n_), the _-o_- in _kyrkotornet_ is truly the old genitive form, and although the fact that the corresponding Finnish form is indeed very similar, I believe the main reason for Finnish-Swedish to having retained this form, and not standard Swedish, is Finnish-Swedish in general being more conservative. (The _kyrko-_ form is found in other words in standard Swedish, such as _kyrkoskatt_ and _kyrkogård_.)


----------



## sakvaka

> No, it's not what?


 
You: As such, _that_ shouldn't be a connection.
I: No, _(it shouldn't and no,)_ it isn't [the connection].

Intressant teori, och med ganska stor sannolikhet har du rätt, men som en finne kan jag inte riktigt kommentera den.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Jag tänkte nog mer på ord som kyrkobesökare och kyrkorum när jag skrev kyrkotornet. 

Även om veckoslutet är vanligare i Sverigefinland, så används det i Sverige också, även om det är vanligare att säga helgen. Helgen är vanligen lördag och söndag, medan veckoslutet innefattar oftast även fredag (kväll). Jag jobbar inom sjukvården och då är det vanligt att jobba fredag kväll, lördag och söndag, alltså veckoslutet och inte enbart helgen.


----------

